# Curious as to what people think of Hulk the Giant Pitbull



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Article here: http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/175...atters-misconceptions-breed/story?id=29353371

I know some people on this forum had a short discussion about proper APBT breeding, but I'd really like to give that discussion its own thread. I don't know much about the breed itself but I really don't think that well-bred APBT would be that big?

I am TOTALLY in love with bully/mastiff breeds, they are just the dogs I identify with the most. I would even move provinces just to be able to own one.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

175 lbs is very far outside of not just the APBT standard but also any of the similar breeds (AmStaff, Staffordshire bull terrier, even the American Bulldog).

I mean, that's at the very high end of the weight range for even some of the molosser types like a Boerboel or Bull Mastiff


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I think that he doesn't count as a pit bull... lol


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah that is not an APBT, more than about 120 pounds too big. That dog can not have much of a life span at that size, really just makes me sad. Plus the article said something about the son RIDING the dog... I understand they want to have a feel good piece about pit bulls but this just isn't it.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah I know, it looks miserable under all that weight. I imagine he's so heavy his bones and joints are going to give out sooner rather than later


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

They're using a funny perspective to make him look bigger. He looks at least twice as large as the man and I assume the dude weighs at least 150 pounds . Looking at some of their other dogs I think there's some English Mastiff in the lines. Probably a lot, because no way should a pit-type be that big. He's fat too.

Ugh, looked at their website. They're breeding Hulk back to his grandma this summer :/. Fun times.

Oh, and his stud fee is $20,000. Another one of their bigger dogs has a stud fee of $10,000. Also pointing out that they aren't 2 years old yet so they can't be fully health tested. Do people actually pay that? Especially for dogs without health clearances? If so I'm going to wonder about their mental capacity.

Also (general thoughts about their site), the dogs' ears appear to have been hacked off haphazardly with rusty kindergarten scissors, and one of their females has really weird eyes. I once saw eyes like that on a double merle Great Dane.


----------



## Sarahlove (Jun 16, 2014)

They had one female have pups in February and are breeding her again in July. 
They also have their son sitting on at least on other dog not just hulk.

Also they sell those dogs for $4000-$5000?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Willowy, that is pretty close to accurate--look at the vids


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Videos take too much data . Do you mean the guy's size?


----------



## Pitbullchick13 (Feb 5, 2015)

This makes me so mad i mean this is what gives pit bulls a bad name because they label ANYTHING as a pit bull then it attacks someone and its a pit bull even when it wasn't to begin with... This dog is NOT a pit bull at all. this dog may be part pit but has something else mixed in. A real pit bull terrier will not be any bigger then about 50 pounds at the most. It pisses me off when people label any dogs as pit bulls when they aren't


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

I also don't see him as a Pitbull. I am sure all these news spots will do wonders for his 
"breeders" business...I just feel like he is going to have all kinds of hip/knee/joint problems in the future (if he doesn't already).

That being said...He does in fact look like a sweet boy.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I just read this on their website: "Dark Dynasty K9's offers pre-approved payment plans at just 7% monthly interest with minimum $300/month payments. Payments must be made on a set day weekly/bi weekly or monthly and a $10/day late fee will be applied for every day past your billing date. If you are more than 1 month late on your payment with no communication, Dark Dynasty K9's reserves the right to re-sell the dog. Any money paid is non-refundable." 

Um, wat? How much do they sell their freakin' abominations of puppies for? And that whole incest thing is disgusting. The breeder I went to admitted she had two females from previous litters and their fathers were being bred, BUT NOT TO THEM!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I guess they have UKC/ADBA papers on that dog but im willing to bet there are hung papers in that Pedigree. Papers are only as good as the breeder and we can see how that breeder is already..

I hate this dog. APBTs standard maxes out at 65lbs, although they've changed it to "just be proportioned" in the UKC. I hate they are calling it a "Pit Bull" since its not. Makes my life so much harder side I actually own Pits. No one already knows what an.actual "Pit Bull" is as it it, this just makes my job harder.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

From what I can find, the puppies are $2500-$5000 but probably Hulk's puppies will cost more. Since Mr. "I am my own grandpa" is so big I guess his kids are worth more :/.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Darkmoon said:


> I guess they have UKC/ADBA papers on that dog but im willing to bet there are hung papers in that Pedigree. Papers are only as good as the breeder and we can see how that breeder is already..
> 
> I hate this dog. APBTs standard maxes out at 65lbs, although they've changed it to "just be proportioned" in the UKC. I hate they are calling it a "Pit Bull" since its not. Makes my life so much harder side I actually own Pits. No one already knows what an.actual "Pit Bull" is as it it, this just makes my job harder.


Hung papers in UKC/ADBA?! Say it ain't so!

Of course it's not an American Pit Bull Terrier. APBTs top out at 60 lbs. He weights 3 TIMES that. I can call a Chihuahua a Tibetan Mastiff, that doesn't make it one. Of course, going by this example, I can call my Chi a TM, breed it until the puppies are blind and legless and make $100,000 a year doing so. Capitalism!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Willowy said:


> Videos take too much data . Do you mean the guy's size?


Yeah, he is legitimately that huge.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Kayota said:


> Yeah, he is legitimately that huge.


I know he's as big as they say he is. I was just thinking the camerapeople were using funny perspective to make him look even larger, because if you went by that perspective he ought to weigh at least 300 pounds, appearing to be at least twice the size of the adult humans. A 175-pound dog should not look that big next to an adult human. But maybe they are exceptionally small-headed people .


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Willowy said:


> I know he's as big as they say he is. I was just thinking the camerapeople were using funny perspective to make him look even larger, because if you went by that perspective he ought to weigh at least 300 pounds, appearing to be at least twice the size of the adult humans. A 175-pound dog should not look that big next to an adult human.* But maybe they are exceptionally small-headed people* .


That would explain a lot.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Darkmoon said:


> I hate this dog. APBTs standard maxes out at 65lbs, although they've changed it to "just be proportioned" in the UKC. I hate they are calling it a "Pit Bull" since its not. Makes my life so much harder side I actually own Pits. No one already knows what an.actual "Pit Bull" is as it it, this just makes my job harder.


I'm going to fully admit my ignorance in APBTs (compared to other dog breeds I know like the back of my hand), but at the same time I feel like I'm the only one out of my friends that can actually point out a legit APBT, so I can't even imagine the frustration you must feel.

All the other "pitbull" type dogs I see around here are just way too giant to be purebred - they are either a mix or an American Bulldog purebred for sure, mind you that may have something to do with the fact that the dog breed is banned in my province (something I do NOT agree with)


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I think he and his breeders are travesties, that's what I think.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

sassafras said:


> I think he and his breeders are travesties, that's what I think.


Seconded, and I think they should be shut down and have all of their dogs fixed so that they can't spoil the APBT name or gene-pool with themselves anymore


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Bennie isn't a purebred APBT (as far as anyone knows) and people always think she's so small or that she's a puppy. I think there's a definite misconception that "pit bulls" are supposed to be 70-100+ lb giant creatures. Bennie weighs about 47 lb so she's within APBT range, but people expect "pits" to be giant. No wonder people buy into this giant "pit bull" crazy talk. That dog is a mastiff mix at best.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I wonder how many cases of pit bull incidences weren't actually pit bulls, but some type of dog that looked like a pit bull and even though it was, let's say, an American Bulldog, in the media they'll still say "pit bull"?


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Eenypup said:


> Bennie isn't a purebred APBT (as far as anyone knows) and people always think she's so small or that she's a puppy. I think there's a definite misconception that "pit bulls" are supposed to be 70-100+ lb giant creatures. Bennie weighs about 47 lb so she's within APBT range, but people expect "pits" to be giant. No wonder people buy into this giant "pit bull" crazy talk. That dog is a mastiff mix at best.


There is without a doubt a HUGE misconception about what weight range Pit Bulls fall into. So many people claim that any pitty breed is a huuuge dog weighing around 70-100+. There was a news article about a rotti x pit bull attack here in Canada and the article went on about how huge and unstable Pit Bulls are... Claiming that they're massive dogs. 

It's ridiculous. This Hulk dog and his people are ridiculous. He's a fat mastiff mix with a horrible ear crop. End of story.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

missc89 said:


> I wonder how many cases of pit bull incidences weren't actually pit bulls, but some type of dog that looked like a pit bull and even though it was, let's say, an American Bulldog, in the media they'll still say "pit bull"?


Many. Enough that the CDC stopped classifying dog bite cases by breed because the reports are so totally unreliable.

There was one case here that was particularly stupid on the part of the news. A news report said that a child had his hand bitten off by a pit bull. The next news station that actually went to the source for facts reported that a SHELTIE had bitten a child's hand and the kid needed some stitches. No serious injuries at all. The original news station admitted that they had gotten the info like third hand, but never edited their story or what would have been more responsible, ran a correction.

Anther case I saw involved 2 dogs that I would have bet money were a GSD and a Boxer by all reasonable guesses even if they weren't papered. 

On the other hand, I have met a dog who had a known APBT mother but looked the spitting image of a Rough Collie. The father must have had some powerful genes.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

missc89 said:


> I wonder how many cases of pit bull incidences weren't actually pit bulls, but some type of dog that looked like a pit bull and even though it was, let's say, an American Bulldog, in the media they'll still say "pit bull"?


They'll still say 'pit bull' even if the dog in question looks nothing like a pit. There's been a case of a sheltie being called a pit, for example. 

If you have Netflix you should check out 'Beyond the Myth', some great info on pits and the media.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I know what I'm going to be forcing-... I mean... strongly suggesting.. my friend and I watch tonight 

See, and this is really upsetting, because do those people (anti-pitties) know that pitbulls DONT actually have the strongest PSI-jaw in the dog world? APBT has 235 lbs of pressure and yes, they have that dreaded "square jaw", but so does the Rottweiler (328 lbs of pressure) and the Mastiff (525 lbs of pressure). Two more dogs that beat the APBT's bite, German Shepherd (238 lbs of pressure) and the winner is actually, The Doberman (with a whopping 600 lbs of pressure it its jaws!)

Four of these dogs (three if you don't include the APBT) are on the "worlds top 10 most dangerous dogs; Mastiff, Doberman, German Shepherd. We still use GSD in the police force, some police forces use Dobermans, so seriously what makes the APBT so special that it's supposedly "worse" than all those other dogs? (I really don't think that ANY dog is born malicious, evil, or mean. It is how it is raised that [mostly] determines how it will turn out, and the APBT isn't the only dog with 'aggression issues')


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Its important to note that those kind of listings of "dangerous dogs" rely on the erroneous reporting of breed in addition to rarely taking into account the rough percentage of a given breed as a part of dogs on the whole. 

I can't easily link it from my tablet, but i did compile a post or two here on dog bite statistics, case law for or against BSL, and temperament testing of various breeds. Basically it adds up to-- every short haired stocky dog is a pit, that any injury even non-aggression based such as a trip and fall of an elderly person can be included in the stats of dog related deaths, and that science and decent statistics do not at all back up the BSL argument. 

As far the Hulk and his breeder, well, IMO APBTs are one of the worst protection dogs because they are generally so dang human friendly. Great for things like search and rescue or bomb sniffing, but as a PPD, not so much. Which aside from his massively out of standard size makes me wonder about what lines or breeds they are using.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

All of the friendliest dogs I have ever met in my life time were all on the "dangerous dogs" list, which is why I think that those things are BS anyway. I'll go check and see if I can find your posts. 

Statistics are horrible because people (media) will use statistics in such a way to skew the story to whatever angle they want (surprise!) but what I mean is basically this: Imagine you see on the news "Your chances of getting hit by an asteroid have JUST gone up by TWENTY PERCENT!" You're gonna freak out, right? What the media is banking on (and most people don't do anyway) is your lack of knowledge on the subject. Not many people will actually go and say "Hey wait a second, the chances of me getting hit by an asteroid is ACTUALLY 0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001%, so THAT'S What has been raised by 20% (which is a negligible amount).

People heard APBT's were biting people, and everyone's all "omg the dogs are horrible!" without checking breed history, dog background, and the dog in questions' owner(s).


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Statistics on dog bites are completely bogus. Completely. 

You can't take compare the percentage of AKC registered Am Staffs to the number of dog bites that the media claims were attributed to "pit bulls". Those two stats will NEVER add up and are always going to be falsely skewed toward making "pit bulls" look bad. Millions of dogs look like pits to the general public (or magically look like them once they bite someone!) but not very many are registered purebred Am Staffs, which is a favorite statistic quoted by the anti-pit crowd. "Oh but only 6% of dogs are pit bulls!!111". But of course fear mongers love that type of stuff!


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

That poor dog looks miserable. He's so overweight and oversized. I wonder how long it'll be until he is unable to walk.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Breed misrepresentation, extreme phenotypes, irresponsible breeding, way overpriced puppies, overweight and unhealthy pet, irresponsible kid/pet interactions. This story really has it all! Ugh.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

GoGoGypsy said:


> Breed misrepresentation, extreme phenotypes, irresponsible breeding, way overpriced puppies, overweight and unhealthy pet, irresponsible kid/pet interactions. This story really has it all! Ugh.


It's the superfecta of "dog stories that make you cringe"


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Dog is obese not fat OBESE! People will see this and think man that dog is big. I see that dog needing to go on a diet. 15 month old is not a mature dog of that breed. These guys do not mature till about 3 years of age. I would not be tooting my horn till he matures. He will get sued and then what. 

Why do Americans always have to super size everything.


----------



## Gumiho (Mar 16, 2013)

One word: 
MUTT

That is not a pit bull.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

luv mi pets said:


> Why do Americans always have to super size everything.


Aaaaaahahahahahaha

Because "everything is bigger in Texas"?


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

GoGoGypsy said:


> Breed misrepresentation, extreme phenotypes, irresponsible breeding, way overpriced puppies, overweight and unhealthy pet, irresponsible kid/pet interactions. This story really has it all! Ugh.


 You left out puppies being given away free as prizes. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3jALkXAP0s


Oh, and shock collars, Cesar Milan lingo, and ramming fingers into the pallets of puppies to stop them from biting. No doubt there's more too, but he's been advised by his lawyers not to divulge his training methods or offer any form of 'instruction' over the internet.


----------



## Sirgilbert357 (Feb 25, 2015)

missc89 said:


> Aaaaaahahahahahaha
> 
> Because "everything is bigger in Texas"?


You should see our state fair and all the things we fry too...lol.


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

Of course he's a pit bull, because apparently any bully breed under the sun or mix thereof is a pit bull.  Now, he's obviously not an APBT...but I have no clue what bully breed he most closely resembles in looks and in size. Has to be mixed with some sort of mastiff... :s These people and others like them are why the general public can't tell the difference between the bully breeds, and even the mastiffs, because even the _breeders_ are labeling them 'pit bulls', when they're not. They're the reason why every bully breed/some mastiffs are labeled 'pit bull'. Sometimes it's not willful ignorance, it's confusion. How is the general public supposed to know what a pit bull is if the breeders don't even know?

And I highly doubt those people are trying to educate people on the misconceptions about pit bull type dogs, they're just after the free advertising their extra huge mutt is giving them. That dog looks like he's about to collapse under his own weight. 

edit: thought I should clarify, I'm talking about irresponsible breeders, not responsible ones, they of course would know their breed inside and out and would label it correctly.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm fully ready to admit that I honestly thought Bullies and Mastiffs fell under the same category in dog types (herding, gun dogs, northern dogs, etc...)


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Health issues ahoy.


----------



## Sirgilbert357 (Feb 25, 2015)

Man, that is just insane. Can he even run or trot with all that weight? The only vids I've seen of him show him moving very slowly. Looks painful. It seems like these "breeders" are just going for the biggest or stockiest dogs they can make with the resources they have. Looking at the husband's history, it seems he was just born into wealth and this is the "hobby" he chose to pass his time. I've always thought if you wanted a big dog, you should get a big *breed* (Irish Wolfhound, Great Dane, etc). Never really thought of pit bulls as "big", but what do I know...they sure are doing a disservice to the APBT name--and I feel sorry for their customers, paying so much for what seems like a genetic experiment (and not even close to a "purebred" which is the only time I could see paying high prices for a dog).


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

"I know that the Hulk has been sweeping all over the internet as a “pit bull” but in fact, he is not a pit bull. Instead he is mixture of XL Ambullies, mastiffs, cane corso and maybe a load of other mixes. Yes, he is clearly paper hanged. So there’s the issue of gross misrepresentation going around on this dog. 

But I want to highlight more on the unethical points about this dog’s breeding. I think other blogs have all covered how much of a huge misrepresentation he is. That’s very irresponsible, and so is many more points about this dog and his breeder. In the video you see some of it.

His dogs are not titled in protection. He basically trains them off his backyard and that’s it. When you work in protection, there’s a whole lot more to it than simply biting a padded arm or jumping into a car. Maybe he knows his stuff with training (maybe not), but it is shady to claim to breed and sell protection/guard dogs and not title them or be involved in things like Schutzhund or Ring Sport. It’s very fishy. You want protection dogs to be trained by the best of the best out there, and be involved with the sport and organizations who know what they’re doing. Many people can claim to train protection dogs and do so very wrongly, making a loaded gun. 

One thing that gets me is the Hulk’s INSANE stud fee of 20,000$. Yes, this dog is “still in training”, 17 months and is already pumping litters and this year he will be siring many litters for this breeder. Oh and there’s no records to be found on his hip scores or other health tests. Do they even exist? Where are the records? All reputable breeders make sure to provide these alongside the dog’s pedigree to prove they breed the healthiest and can backup they don’t carry or are effected with certain ailments. So Hulk doesn’t seem to be tested in anything, and if he carries anything suspicious, well, there’s going to be many puppies likely effected and this will spur a vicious cycle of genetic defects - because idiots with a famous dog as the ancestor will breed the offspring knowing full well something is wrong health wise… but at least he’s big and brave right? Who the hell cares about health and longevity! This dog is a BEAST!










So here’s the profile, where’s the records? 

If you are charging people 20,000$ for seemingly golden semen, you better verify they dog is healthy and free of future defects. I would hate to pay that much of an investment in a breeding only to get pups to grow up with heart defects or hip dysplasia… He may be able to knock down intruders in a padded suit now, but what about 4? 5? Will a dog this massive even see 6?

Also back to the issue of misrepping for a minute, look at the pedigree…









Oh look, a Razor’s Edge ancestor is in there. That would be an American Bully line. Not a pit bull’s. He even admits on his webpage he used Gottline as well. Also another Ambully line. 

But look at Hulk closely… 









He is claimed to be 175 lbs and look at his face. It’s not tight skinned, the flews are heavy and jowley and he has heavy lids that pull the skin down. That is not something you see in bull breeds to that degree, but it’s very common in mastiff breeds. There’s no doubt in my mind someone crossed a mastiff or two in the line and lied about parentage. Compared to a Cane Corso of similar colouring…









Here’s a Dogue De Bordeaux…










Now here’s a REAL pit bull to compare.










Tight bodied, tight lipped, tight eyed, light framed but surrounded in lean muscles that don’t bound the animal up. Notice it is quite small to mastiff breeds. 

So what does Hulk resemble more of? Not the real pit bull for sure. 

In the video, they allow their child to ride on this dog’s back through the house. The mother holds the collar and guides Hulk around to give a horse back ride. As we all know, dogs are not horses, and their spines are not meant to be ridden around on. Not only that, but it’s irresponsible to allow children to ride dogs. The child is taught is negative interaction to animals and the video shows to other people that this is fun and okay to do with big doggies (which it is not). This just proves how unknowledgeable on dogs they really are. 

Also, they claim to love their dogs and I’m positive they do. But I see a ton of unethical breeders attempt to justify bad breeding with “I love my dogs”. So there’s a myth that if you love your dogs, it’s the perfect enough reason to breed them and set up a whole program to “work” them in. Forget health, forget titles, forget everything. You love your dog with hip dysplasia? Well I guess go ahead and stud him out and call him a dedicated worker. 

So being serious now, simply loving your pets doesn’t justify breeding them. Many backyard breeders will pull this card in an attempt to justify why they breed and not bother to health test or affiliate with organizations. 

The Hulk is a paper hanged, misrepped dog with no health testing, likely crossed with mastiffs and his pedigree already proves he has Ambully in his lineage. He is basically trained protection in a backyard and not affiliated with a legitimate protection sport organization nor is titled in such ways. Keep your eyes open, because there are many people out there making “Hulks” and lying to customers and being very dishonest. All who buy Hulk’s offspring will be getting a mix breed of unknown health quality and that is sad. "

- Badbreedingblog.tumblr.com

Sorry for the wall of text, but they really hit on some important things here. That poor dog is a wreck.


----------



## Gumiho (Mar 16, 2013)

Since his pedigree was brought up... I'd also like to point out that in addition to razors edge... Looky there, a known mix breed in his pedigree. Eddington's Wannabe A Whopper. And it appears he is in that pedigree a couple times at least. 

There have been a couple past efforts made to pull dogs with both RE pedigrees and dogs descended from Whopper from ADBA and UKC... And it looks like a new petition has been started over this dog alone.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I would like to know what the breeder thinks would qualify a female as being approved? I hardly doubt it, he would turn down 20Gs. Unethical breeders usually do not have to many ethics when it comes to making a buck.

so if he breeds his pitbull to a TRUE pitbull female, can we say c-section.


----------



## bunsoir (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm not an expert at all, but he seems much more like a mastiff or corso than a pit, while he does look like a sweetheart, not even his face looks like that of an APBT 
(and the fact that the breeders are just as money-hungry as they are shady supports that he is definitely a mix)

But isn't the stud fee also rather unrealistic? I mean if someone is willing to pay 20,000 for a purebred APBT, then they are probably looking for the best of the best for their dam! So wouldn't they at least know a bit about the breed
at least enough to see the flashing red-flags all over this dog


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

He seems like a sweet dog but he is ugly... even as a standalone dog not comparing to any other breeds or purebred dogs he is not something i would want to make a goal toward. He can't work the way that pittie in the above pic could or even how a pure mastiff could... he's not put together well. my Chi mix is better put together lol


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

What the...! That is one dog who looks like he's hurting while walking and is young still. I hate seeing kids riding dogs


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm tired of seeing this dog all over facebook, and even more tired of seeing my friends post his story in a GOOD light... I know many of them have no idea how awful that poor dog is, and how awful his idiot breeders are... but I have no motivation to get into a fight over it because they're ignorant. :/


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

I feel sorry for Hulk. His breeder is selling his pups as "APBT". It's ridiculous.

He looks part mastiff to me. Definitely not much APBT in him at all. Lucky if 1/4 at all.


----------



## SamBourne89 (Mar 5, 2015)

Aside from the outrageous stud fee ($20,000?! When there are perfectly good pitties at the shelter that need a home?), I think as long as he is happy, healthy, and well trained, this is fine.

Also, being studded out to his _grandmother?_ Forget Hulk. He should be named Oedipus REX!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

SamBourne89 said:


> Aside from the outrageous stud fee ($20,000?! When there are perfectly good pitties at the shelter that need a home?), I think as long as he is happy, healthy, and well trained, this is fine.
> 
> Also, being studded out to his _grandmother?_ Forget Hulk. He should be named Oedipus REX!


I find it very difficult to believe that dog is healthy, or that his offspring will be healthy. 

I find the whole thing unfortunate. For Hulk, for pits, for his puppies, for the people that are duped into spending thousands of dollars to buy into that genetic mess.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

SamBourne89 said:


> Aside from the outrageous stud fee ($20,000?! When there are perfectly good pitties at the shelter that need a home?), I think as long as he is happy, healthy, and well trained, this is fine.
> 
> Also, being studded out to his _grandmother?_ Forget Hulk. He should be named Oedipus REX!


His structure and his weight make it almost impossible that he is healthy and pain doesn't make anyone happy. Breeding him to an APBT female that is of standard size would be dangerous to her and any puppies. Since he is too young for health clearances and has visible mobility issues, there is a good chance that any puppies he produces will have joint and health problems in the future too. 
He may or may not be well trained, but promoting things like children riding on dogs is dangerous for dogs and dangerous for children and dangerous for the pit bull type breeds. He isn't a pit bull and lumping every blocky headed, short haired dog into the category of "Pit Bull" is doing a disservice to both the APBTs and various other bully breeds and mixes as the general public starts to assume that all the dogs "like that" will act the same (either well or badly depending on what people see and read in the media and around them).


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Seriously everyone, when I first saw this I thought the dog was photo-shopped to look larger. I thought it was a regular sized Pit that they had blown into proportions to say "hey look I have a giant Pit!" Then I come to find out, no this dog is real and it's not photo-shopped and I'm thinking to myself, "What? That dog is not a Pit by any means and that poor dog." I don't know why they'd breed him (I know I know...money reasons mainly...probably) and he looks so unhealthy. And ugly, but that's just me.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

luv mi pets said:


> I would like to know what the breeder thinks would qualify a female as being approved? I hardly doubt it, he would turn down 20Gs. Unethical breeders usually do not have to many ethics when it comes to making a buck.
> 
> so if he breeds his pitbull to a TRUE pitbull female, can we say c-section.


If Hulk doesn't crush her first.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

SamBourne89 said:


> Aside from the outrageous stud fee ($20,000?! When there are perfectly good pitties at the shelter that need a home?), I think as long as he is happy, healthy, and well trained, this is fine.
> 
> Also, being studded out to his _grandmother?_ Forget Hulk. He should be named Oedipus REX!


My mother's very good friend has 2 Bernese Mountain Dogs - Hunter and Ranger. Hunter is HUGE, even by Berner standards (not fat, just born a really BIG dog). At 8 years old he's so heavy whenever he lies down he whines because his joints are just way too sore, and I know for a FACT that Hunter weighs less than Hulk does...


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

He looks like they crossed an XL american bully with a 200 lbs bullmastiff and paper hung away.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

If parents want something for their kids to ride, get them a pony... At 20,000 the parents can afford to get a pony


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

luv mi pets said:


> If parents want something for their kids to ride, get them a pony... At 20,000 the parents can afford to get a pony


 Or say, 1000 ponies.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

What I think? He's not a Pit, having a few Pit Bull ancestors doesn't make your dog an APBT. He's probably not even 25% APBT. As someone else said a new petition has been started. I didn't see additional info posted elsewhere but official moves have been made. 
This is something that's been a long time coming. Many owners of APBTs have been displeased with the Am Bully & pull dogs being called and registered as APBT. While this has been a problem for a long time it's been slow going to get change. UKC did recognize the American Bully as a separate breed in 2013 and ADBA just recently announced plans to do the same. However the XL pull dogs were not addressed with this change since they are not American Bullies. It is primarily thanks to the publicity of "The Hulk" and his unscrupulous owners/breeders that petitioning to remove these dogs from APBT registration really kicked off. I don't believe the UKC has yet responded but the ADBA does plan to make this change. This is wonderful news to the APBT community.


----------

